
Download abandonware games, from 1978 to 2010 - dsego
https://www.myabandonware.com/
======
maxden
I was curious if they had any viruses.. the following is from their FAQ

== We never modify the game archives we provide, but not all of them are
tested by an antivirus. However, old DOS programs won't be able to contaminate
your system. Windows games may be provided with a NoCD program, these are well
known to carry malware or worms. Always check with an antivirus, like
VirusTotal. We do not take any responsibilities for system damage on your
computer, use at your own risk. ==
[https://www.myabandonware.com/faq/](https://www.myabandonware.com/faq/)

~~~
scohesc
I mean - old DOS games that are 16-bit compiled won't have a chance in hell of
running on a modern Windows 10 PC that's for sure - but the weird "interim"
period of DOS/Windows PC era (win9x comes to mind) could potentially infect
computers if an obscure virus was enclosed, or if someone uploading an
archived game embeds a modern virus in it (but what's the chance of successful
infections if like ONE person downloads the game in a year - it's abandonware
for crying out loud!!)

------
stubish
Is there a full list of the available titles somewhere?

------
terrycody
No NES SNES MD SFC games, no.

~~~
scohesc
There's already tens of websites that host ROM dumps of most games from most
of the consoles in relatively recent history - however the PC for some reason
is trailing in these archives massively... I wonder why? I'm guessing a lot of
young children had a console in their home, and so have a lot more fond
memories of the games they played with their friends, families - as opposed to
a dude playing Civ1 on their old 486 DOS PC.

